# Suggestions for rehoming an Adult LGD



## Koselig Hollow Farm (6 mo ago)

I am going to be picking up a 2 year old female Karakachan in a couple of weeks. We are hoping she will mentor Birger out 5 month old male Karakachan and help us with protecting our farms animals, goats and fowl at the moment.

She is coming from great working lines and a farm with similar livestock we have now and will have in the future. In talking with her current owner, who is downsizing their stock, she has a very similar personality to our pup.

My question is what is the best way to introduce her to our farm and her new charges? How can I make sure she transitions from a southern farm to a northern farm successfully.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

She’ll likely going to love being more north. As far as climate, it’s a much easier transition for them than going north to south. 

I’d have her in her own space while you get to know her and she gets to know you. It’s going to be a huge upheaval for her. The world she knew will be swapped out for a different one. Give her time to decompress. Some dogs take months, some are quick. Don’t rush it. Waiting a week too long is better than starting her working a day too early. She can meet the pup and the animals pretty quickly but just don’t have her guarding full time right off the bat. It’s sort of like having a puppy. Once she’s showing she’s not stressed or nervous, leash her and take her with you to do normal chores. Over time, you’ll see her accept her new surroundings as mundane instead of exciting (this is good). Your bond and training with her will develop naturally through this process and just like a pup, slowly give her more trust and freedom if she earns it. She’ll likely earn it a lot quicker than a pup once she’s decompressed and learned the rules of your farm. Once she knows she’s “home” she may surprise you by how fast she takes the reigns and says, “I got this.”

As long as people are willing to start slow and be patient in the beginning, transitioning a good, working LGD as an adult has an amazing chance of success.


----------



## alwaystj9 (Apr 10, 2019)

Just sending luck & best wishes!


----------



## Koselig Hollow Farm (6 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> She’ll likely going to love being more north. As far as climate, it’s a much easier transition for them than going north to south.
> 
> I’d have her in her own space while you get to know her and she gets to know you. It’s going to be a huge upheaval for her. The world she knew will be swapped out for a different one. Give her time to decompress. Some dogs take months, some are quick. Don’t rush it. Waiting a week too long is better than starting her working a day too early. She can meet the pup and the animals pretty quickly but just don’t have her guarding full time right off the bat. It’s sort of like having a puppy. Once she’s showing she’s not stressed or nervous, leash her and take her with you to do normal chores. Over time, you’ll see her accept her new surroundings as mundane instead of exciting (this is good). Your bond and training with her will develop naturally through this process and just like a pup, slowly gi





FizzyGoats said:


> She’ll likely going to love being more north. As far as climate, it’s a much easier transition for them than going north to south.
> 
> I’d have her in her own space while you get to know her and she gets to know you. It’s going to be a huge upheaval for her. The world she knew will be swapped out for a different one. Give her time to decompress. Some dogs take months, some are quick. Don’t rush it. Waiting a week too long is better than starting her working a day too early. She can meet the pup and the animals pretty quickly but just don’t have her guarding full time right off the bat. It’s sort of like having a puppy. Once she’s showing she’s not stressed or nervous, leash her and take her with you to do normal chores. Over time, you’ll see her accept her new surroundings as mundane instead of exciting (this is good). Your bond and training with her will develop naturally through this process and just like a pup, slowly give her more trust and freedom if she earns it. She’ll likely earn it a lot quicker than a pup once she’s decompressed and learned the rules of your farm. Once she knows she’s “home” she may surprise you by how fast she takes the reigns and says, “I got this.”
> 
> As long as people are willing to start slow and be patient in the beginning, transitioning a good, working LGD as an adult has an amazing chance of success.


Thank you for your input, it all makes total sense. How do you keep a LGD from actively guarding though? We hear the multiple packs of coyotes in our valley on a nightly basis. Some nights closer than others. 

I know with Birger he hates being restrained or shut in at night. He is free to roam his fenced in area with in the goat paddock but throws a fit if I try enclosing him in his side of the goat shelter.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

In the past I’ve kept them in their own area until I see that relaxation settle in and until it clicks that this is home. Adults may try to get back to their old home the first few weeks. I don’t usually leave them unattended with the stock until I’ve witnessed completely appropriate behavior from them in just about every situation possible. You will have to go with your gut and work with the set up you have. I bet this dog will be a wonderful addition.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good advice given. 👍

Good luck with your new soon to be addition.


----------



## Koselig Hollow Farm (6 mo ago)

FizzyGoats said:


> In the past I’ve kept them in their own area until I see that relaxation settle in and until it clicks that this is home. Adults may try to get back to their old home the first few weeks. I don’t usually leave them unattended with the stock until I’ve witnessed completely appropriate behavior from them in just about every situation possible. You will have to go with your gut and work with the set up you have. I bet this dog will be a wonderful addition.


Can I leave her in with Birger assuming they get along alright. He has a pretty big enclosure inside the goats paddock. Or should I to set up a new enclosure just for her?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

If they get along well, and the enclosure is big enough for them to have their space when they want it, they should be fine together. If she takes to him right away, having the pup in there might help her adjust. If she is overwhelmed and he is all over her and won’t leave her alone, then I’d do separate areas for them until they get used to each other. That shouldn’t take long with the dogs.


----------



## Koselig Hollow Farm (6 mo ago)

Fizzygoats thank you for all your input. I appreciate your time and willingness to share your knowledge.


----------



## Koselig Hollow Farm (6 mo ago)

Meet Raksha, we made the 2000+ mile round trip journey this week from S. Carolina to Southern WI . There has been a good amount of growling and barking at each other, but there has also been some laying near each other and relaxing. Hopefully Raksha will transition quickly to her new home and new charges. I hope she also gains some winter weight and grows a winter coat soon. It's getting cold around here.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Good luck with her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute.
Good luck. 👍


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Awww she’s adorable! 
If you want her to gain weight fast look into dyne and eggs. I had a dog that was terrible about keeping weight on because she was so active and that did the trick. Her son seems to be the same way so just started him on the same thing and already helping


----------



## Koselig Hollow Farm (6 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> Awww she’s adorable!
> If you want her to gain weight fast look into dyne and eggs. I had a dog that was terrible about keeping weight on because she was so active and that did the trick. Her son seems to be the same way so just started him on the same thing and already helping


Thanks for the suggestion, I've already started giving her eggs. Birger loves his morning egg and the shells, his coat has gotten so soft. Raksha came from a farm with lots of other LGDs and I'm not sure how much she got to eat so we are just trying to keep her well fed. I'll have to see if I can find some dyne locally if she doesn't start filling out soon.

She was out running with Birger yesterday and it was like watching a greyhound run. Birger at 6 months got worn out sooner than she did. This morning when I went out to check on them she greeted me happily at the gate and as soon as I let Birger out of his space the playing began. Running, turning, running, turning. If she keeps up with the energy level she may need that extra energy boost


----------

